# [SOLVED] How do i add additional fans



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

my case is
three hundred two


It's a great budget case, But I want some neon fans on the front but how do i do it?
compared to my cousins his smokes mine, his is some high end case and I went some bling to make mine nicer


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: How do i add additional fans*

You need to take the side panel off and remove the front bezel.

Once the front bezel is off, you will see two fan cages held in place by thumbscrews.

Remove the fan cages and mount the fans in them. There are access holes to run the wires through and into the cable-management area of the case (back side of the 3.5" bays). You will need to remove the other side panel to access that area.

Once the fans are installed, connect them to Molex connectors on the PSU or a fan-controller if you have one.

Scratch that for the time being... I was looking at the Three Hundred Two and noticed some major design changes from the Three Hundred.

That may, very well, be the way to do it... But I am not sure ATM...


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: How do i add additional fans*

can u tell me what is the recommended fan btw before i go ahead
it must have neon and my case is the one i mentioned in the top


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: How do i add additional fans*

Here you go... Page 21 of the manual shows you how to mount the front 120mm fans.

http://www.antec.com/pdf/manuals/ThreeHundredTwo_Manual_EN.pdf


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: How do i add additional fans*

As for fan recommendation...

Any low RPM LED fan should suffice... This design is a "negative pressure" design and performs the best as such... This means you should exhaust more air than you bring in.

Something like this would be good. They are available in more than one color.

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER SickleFlow 120 R4-L2R-20AG-R2 120mm Silent operation Green LED case fan
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER SickleFlow 120 R4-L2R-20AR-R1 120mm Silent operation Red LED case fan
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20AC-GP 120mm Blue LED Case Fan


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: How do i add additional fans*

I've used those C-M R4's. They move a decent amount of air, but I find them noisy. Even at low speeds they'll sometimes rattle or whine.

A suggestion: Instead of swapping out fans, why don't you looking into cold cathodes and LED's for spot and area lighting.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: How do i add additional fans*

@gavinzach 
Thanks for that I should getting one of those soon, I have 1 question.
Basically when I screw the fans in do I then need to plug it into the mother board sys_fan2 for it to work?

@gcavan
I have currently two fans I dont want to replace them I just want to add one (optional) neon one for looks, Where do i find these LED's anyway?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: How do i add additional fans*

Cooler Master's Sickleflow fans are very good. I have two of them in my case connected to a fan controller to control speeds and noise levels when not under load.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: How do i add additional fans*



Johnny1982 said:


> Cooler Master's Sickleflow fans are very good. I have two of them in my case connected to a fan controller to control speeds and noise levels when not under load.


How do I connect mine to a fan controller ??


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: How do i add additional fans*

Yep. that's the R4 fans. Don't get me wrong they are good fans for the cost (I've gotten them for as low as $5 each) but they tend to chatter and/or whistle at certain low RPMs.

Many PC shops have a modding/lighting section. And there are many merchants which specialize in it. 

www.kustompcs.co.uk
www.chilledpc.co.uk
www.watercoolinguk.co.uk


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: How do i add additional fans*

Most antec cases use the Antec tri-cool fans (they have a built in led).


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: How do i add additional fans*



tanveerahmed2k said:


> How do I connect mine to a fan controller ??


I use a Deepcool Rockman PWM fan controller. It's the only one I could find in my area where I can shut the two case fans off completely for a silent PC. It also shuts the fan's led off for all-night downloading. Your fans connect to the controller via standard 3-pin connectors.


----------

